# New Cannondale Six13 Slice Tri Bike! Photos from ToC.



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

During Stage 3 of the Amgen Tour of California, I got introduced to the New Cannondale Six13 Slice Tri bike. 

It has an aero shaped down tube, seat tube, and aero fork. The blue finish over the carbon was simply beautiful! 

Below is a press release from the Cannondale website with more information:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/bikeword/add_news_447.html


****************************************
A Promising New Bike For Ironman Competitors

When it comes to his bicycle, current Ford Ironman World Champion Faris Al-Sultan knows exactly what he wants. Fresh after winning the championship last year in Kona, over a relaxing lunch of the finest Mexican food on the Island, a group of Cannondale people asked "the Champ" how can we make your bike better?

Faris sat back and said "well I love my bike, it is really fast, light and very comfortable so if you can make it even lighter, that would be great".

The new six13 Slice has some innovative features that promise to make it a popular choice for Ironman competitors in 2006. So what’s so special about Cannondale’s new triathlon offering? Well, the new frame weighs 100 grams lighter, with the addition of two carbon fiber tubes that also make for a much smoother ride.

When evaluating a bike, especially one you intend to race with in an Ironman, there are two main characteristics that you need to pay attention to. One, obviously, is comfort. Even if you’re one of the fastest cyclists in the sport, you’re going to be on the bike for at least four-and-a-half hours. The second factor is the performance. When you push down on the pedals, you want as much of your energy going into moving you forwards as possible. If a frame is too flexible, some of your pedaling power will be wasted. 

Cannondale sponsored Ironman World Champion Heather Fuhr reciently recieved her new Six13 Slice and has been putting in some impresive rides. After a week on her new machine editor Kevin Mackinnon tracked Heather down for a coment on the bike.

"It rode beautifully," Fuhr said in a phone interview when asked about her first week on the bike. "It’s the most comfortable ride I’ve ever had, but it’s still really light and very stiff. It’s the ultimate combination of performance and comfort."


Check it out for yourself. Click in for a full review on www.Ironmanlive.com 
****************************************


1.) view of the complete bike
2.) close-up of the stays
3.) close-up of the cranks
4.) close-up of the head tube badges
5.) close-up of the carbon weave under blue clear coat


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Here's a couple more photos I snapped off at the Cannondale booth:

1.) Synapse
2.) Synapse
3.) Awesome Paint!
4.) Rush 2000

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/mtn_am_rush.html

Thanks to Bill Ruddell at Cannondale for the info and the burger!

-g


----------

